# alsa kills linux with snd-ens1371

## dasalvagg

i've finally accompished getting alsa to give me sound, but it dies on a regular schedule. first scenario: if i change /etc/modules.autoload and /etc/modules.d/aliases to use snd-ens1371 and run update-modules there are problems.  running /etc/init.d/alsasound start will freeze everything and die when it tries to modprobe snd-ens1371, this happens when rebooting too.  second scenario: if i take the changes out of the two files, run update-modules, start alsa, then modprobe snd-ens1371 it does not die.  I am then able to run amixer, unmute the sound and have working sound.  i would like to be able to have alsa start up for me, instead of having to reset it everytime i reboot and want sound....whats going on here?

the only thing i have in the kernel is sound support, no oss, or other modules 

when i say die...i mean die.  i cant restart x, have no mouse and cant switch to a different terminal.

----------

## headly

I too have an ens1371. I have found that mine locks up whenever alsactl is run.

If it is run from alsasound rc script at boot, I get a lockup. If I disable the startup script and manually load the modules Ill have sound but if I manually run alsactl, It locks up.

I think this has been filed as a bug on ALSA's site.

----------

